# Scary circus music



## Kryptmaster (Mar 7, 2005)

Just an idea on where I can obtain scary circus music. Anyone know?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I would look through the links part of this forum. I know that someone ask that very same question last year sometime and some one gave him a link. It was very spooky sounding!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I would suggest getting a P2P program that isn't being sued and just type in "Halloween" in the search bar. That's the way I get some of my halloween music from.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Is there a soundtrack available for "Killer Klowns from Outer Space"? I seem to recall from distorted-and-dark sounding calliope music in that movie.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would use the search function and search for something like circus music.

There are lots of links that have been posted to the forum.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

I always thought that the Theme song from the movie "Candyman" would be good for a Carnival or Circus type setting. I have used it to represent the mood of an abandoned funpark, for a World Of Darkness game that I ran.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

The Theme from Puppet Master is also a very good circus type music.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I stumbled upon these guys when I was browsing around ITunes:

http://www.thebeatcircus.com/music.html

I wouldn't classify them as scary, exactly, but their sound is just unusual enough it might work in a haunt, if placed right. I especially like the clown one.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

sisvicki said:


> I stumbled upon these guys when I was browsing around ITunes:
> 
> http://www.thebeatcircus.com/music.html
> 
> I wouldn't classify them as scary, exactly, but their sound is just unusual enough it might work in a haunt, if placed right. I especially like the clown one.



Sis,
I checked it out and I like it, too. That's the type of circus music I would have. It's sweet, but in a sick way. That's the reason clowns are feared by so many....they have this huge smile, but you never know what to expect from them. This music would make people more open and unsuspecting to what you have planned......
Good choice!


----------



## Gossamer (Apr 11, 2005)

Kryptmaster said:


> Just an idea on where I can obtain scary circus music. Anyone know?


For Circus music in General try this at Amazon.com:

Circus Clown Calliope

or perhaps

www.PumpkinlandStudios.com


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you know anybody that can play a keyboard? Circus music is pretty simple musically. Anybody that plays could EASILY switch the upbeat chords to a dark, minor key. Some of those Casio keyboards have audio out ports that can make real time recording simple. 

Also, I think that in the classic horror film "Carnival of Souls" there was a scene in which the heroine begins to play sweet music on a church organ and then begins to play a creepy circus-like tune. I vaguely remember that movie...but that MUSIC scared the bejeebers outta me!

boo


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Last year we used "Circus Music from the Big Top" The Merle Evans Circus Band

It was not made to be Creepy, but in the surroundings it was. Also it was found at the Library, so no cost.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

*Circus music*

If you can find it, the Lost Boys soundtrack had a cut that qualifies as disturbed carnival/circus music. Tangerine Dream's Legend soundtrack also has something vaguely close to this.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with Natascha, Classical Circus Music in the setting of a Haunted House is entirely creepy.
We did a "Psycho the Clown" gig last year that was a huge success. The music came on before the curtain opened to reveal the clown, and the kids, even the show-off 12-year-olds, were transfixed. Light, bubbly music in a dim, dark setting is, for some reason, quite upsetting and disturbing.


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Eerie circus music*

I find it kind of funny and weird that you ask for circus music yet you have JAson Vorheese's picture posted. Oh well, whatever. 
Try gore-galore.com 
I bought a really great cd from them called Midnight Circus. It's got 11 tracks on it. Go check it out!


----------

